# Seeking spooky classical music



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Most of the ones you've named are great classical music. A few other ideas:


The Sorcerer's Apprentice (Dukas)
March Funebre Des Marionettes - also known as the theme to _Alfred Hitchcock Presents_ television series (Gounod)
Rite Of Spring - Ritual Of Abduction (Stravinsky)
Ride Of The Valkyries (Wagner)
Totentanz (Liszt)
Messa da Requiem: II Dies Irae (Verdi)
Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14: V. Dream of a Witches' Sabbath (Berlioz)
March of the Gallows (Berlioz)
Carnival of the Animals: VII. Aquarium (Saint-Saëns)

For some more modern yet still classical sounding music: check out the Tangerine Dream soundtrack version for the 1985 movie Legend 










For a slightly different flavor, Ravi Shankar's "Twilight Mood" is eerie and quite atmospheric. Many of his works would be lovely for a spooky eastern influence.



And of course anything by Midnight Syndicate - hauntingly beautiful music, with a variety of different themed albums.


----------



## Theda LaStrel (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks! Those are some good ones, that I'm kicking myself for no thinking of, and some more I'll have to check out. 
Ooo, I didn't think about Ravi Shankar. Good suggestion! 
I love the TG Legend soundtrack! Midnight Syndicate is also good. I've heard the work they've done with Destini Beard; I'll need to get some of their solo work. Other good spooky atmospheric instruments music I like is Paul Mercer (he's worked with Jill Tracy!) and Adam Hurst. I think they'd both go well with Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Not really classical (but perhaps 'neo-classical'?), "Phantom Of The Opera" by Lindsey Stirling might work for you.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I like a lot of horror movie soundtracks. Here are some of my favorites, which may work for you :

"The Ring/ Ring2" ost-by Hans Zimmer






"The Uninvited" ost-by Christopher Young






"Shutter" ost- by Nathan Barr


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Another soundtrack has a few tracks that may fit your theme:

"Silent Hill 2" ost-by Akira Yamakota. Check out "Promise (Reprise)", "Laura Plays The Piano", and "Theme of Laura (Reprise)" in particular.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Good suggestions, Frankie's Girl. I'd echo everything you said and also add Liszt's Faust Symphony and some of the stuff he wrote when he was older, when frankly he started writing some weirder, sparser music. Don't know if you're looking for any solo piano music Theda, but you might like Liszt's Csárdás Macabre and Prokofiev's Suggestion Diabolique.

Oh, and the only thing I'd disagree with is I'd recommend the Goldsmith score to Legend


----------



## Theda LaStrel (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks, everyone! 
Forhekset, I think it's just that I grew up watching the TD Legend that I could never get into the Goldsmith score. I've tried, but it's just all wrong. 
And Pumpkinhead, I adore Lindsey Stirling's Phantom! So good.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Theda LaStrel said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> Forhekset, I think it's just that I grew up watching the TD Legend that I could never get into the Goldsmith score. I've tried, but it's just all wrong.
> And Pumpkinhead, I adore Lindsey Stirling's Phantom! So good.


I know what you mean - my wife is from Sweden, so for her, the Goldsmith version is the "real" score because that's the one she grew up with. Me personally, I never saw Legend as a kid, so I never had any strong nostalgic feelings for one or the other.

Speaking of Goldsmith, I've always loved the main title to Alien (although this wasn't what he originally wrote).


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone know if there are any compilations of the music of the first two posts?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

aaronmb said:


> Anyone know if there are any compilations of the music of the first two posts?


I got this album from Amazon. It's only available as a digital download, but I think it's got most, if not all, of the songs that Theda LaStrel and Frankie's Girl mentioned. And at $6.99, it's really quite the bargain.

https://www.amazon.com/99-Darkest-Pieces-Classical-Music/dp/B0048NUUS2/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1503063572&sr=8-1&keywords=99+darkest+classical


----------



## Adzilla (Aug 28, 2017)

Prokoviev - Dance of the Knights

It's a little heavy-handed but definitely worth a mention


----------



## obergh (Oct 11, 2017)

Isle of the Dead (Rachmaninoff)
"O Fortuna" from Carmina Burana (Orff)
Devil's Dance (John Williams)

Many of the key tracks mentioned in the early posts are available on the compilation "Fright Night: Music that Goes Bump in the Night," recorded by the Philadelphia and Cleveland Orchestras.


----------



## obergh (Oct 11, 2017)

Regarding the "Friday Night: Music that Goes Bump in the Night" compilation, I should mention that there are two version. The one I referenced by the Philadelphia and Cleveland Orchestras, available from Amazon, has fewer tracks. The version available from iTunes, recorded by the Boston Pops and Cleveland Orchestras, has twice the number of tracks and is a better bargain.


----------

